

Tubalr, YouTube without all the bullshit. - cjstewart88
http://www.tubalr.com

======
michaelpinto
Looking at this it's shocking to me how Google who became famous for their
"less is more" approach to interface design have turned YouTube into a
cluttered mess which reminds me of MySpace.

~~~
mdonahoe
Youtube has always been kinda cluttered. I hear youtube is run mostly
independently from the rest of google, so im not surprised that it is hasnt
gotten the minimalist treatment

------
bartl
I don't like the wooden background. I think it's tacky, and it's precisely
_not_ the minimal approach you are promoting.

Otherwise: good work. The selection of music it gets me when selecting an
artist is rather impressive. I can see me using this a lot.

~~~
cjstewart88
Thanks man, I guess I can agree with you on the background.

~~~
booleanCA
Good work on fixing the background :) I feel the only thing missing is seeing
what videos are coming up next. So rather than hitting "Next" and "Previous",
it would be nice to see a row of thumbnail videos underneath the main video so
I can skip around like a grooveshark playlist.

Edit - Gee willickers the site is fast! Really cool :D

~~~
cjstewart88
Thanks man glad ya like it :) I like the idea of listing out upcoming songs...
now only to figure out a way to do this without cluttering up the ui!

------
enygmata
This is how i see it: <http://imgur.com/dA15I>

Unfortunately I'm not interested in registering stuff at imageshack.

~~~
cjstewart88
Not really sure why thats showing up for a background, the images for the bg
is hosted on the server.

------
jerrya
I've been using this all day today. It's very nice but I wish I could enlarge
the videos to full-screen.

~~~
cjstewart88
I'll look into adding this ability, I tried enabling it today; however, it
just wouldn't work. It added the icon to the player to go to full screen, but
it simply would work. Glad you've had a use for the app and thanks for using
it!

~~~
jerrya
Yes I really it.

I hope you succeed with it, (and that YouTube goes the route of hiring you
rather than shutting you down!)

On my wish list for your app would be the ability to synchronize two browsers
to the same stream....

~~~
cjstewart88
Hah, I wish, I dout anyone from YouTube will even notice it :P

------
pyeahtras
Are you doing anything to filter the non music-related results from youtube?

~~~
cjstewart88
I'm just getting the 20 most relevant results.

------
lappet
How does it find similar artists?

~~~
cjstewart88
I take the top 20 similar artist from the last.fm API and then take the number
one video for each artist and serve them up :)

------
akanet
this is neat, can we get a tech overview of what's going on behind the scenes?

~~~
cjstewart88
Heres something quick and dirty:

A user input's a band or artist... or really anything they want to. You can
insert Football, Funny, LOL Cats, or anything else you can think of. I'm
aiming for people to use Tubalr for bands and artists, but it dosnt really
matter, long as it has a use!

Then Tubalr posts to YouTube.com and retrieves a list of the top YouTube
videos for whatever was searched excluding videos that dont allow embeding(I
post to gdata.youtube.com/feeds/api/videos/… to determine if its embeddable,
and throw it out if its not). Then Tubalr does some parsing and rips out the
video ids and puts them away for the next step.

Once there is a list of all the videos, I then use YouTube's API to embed the
YouTube player with the correct video. The YouTube API allows you to determine
on the fly if a video is paused, finished, or any other state you can think
of. Once a video is complete, it simply embeds the next video, using some
jquery and a .php file with the player in it.

So what if a user hits the "Similar Artist/Bands"... well, Tubalr uses
audioscrobbler.net's API by doing something like below!

Tubalr hits ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/artist/ARTIST_NAME_HERE/… and grabs the
top 20 similar artists/bands and stores them for the next step.

Once Tubalr has the list of 20 similar bands/artists, it hits YouTube up for
the number one video for each artists.

Then, after Tubalr has all the similar videos we just use the YouTube API to
embed just like we did for the default option!

------
cjstewart88
give it a shot

------
mcnemesis
interesting, was able to scroll Canibus's music as if it was a DVD menu!
lovely. Using apis, scraping or pattern mining?

~~~
cjstewart88
YouTube and Last.FM's APIs

